
Show HN: EnGrip – Document online learning for your professional growth - meetmranil
http://www.engrip.com
======
helb
It currently shows "Error 403 - This web app is stopped".

Cached website (with broken styling):

\-
[https://web.archive.org/web/20170524092125/https://www.engri...](https://web.archive.org/web/20170524092125/https://www.engrip.com/)

\-
[https://web.archive.org/web/20170625113108/https://www.engri...](https://web.archive.org/web/20170625113108/https://www.engrip.com/)

Actual extension:

\- [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/engrip-
extension/m...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/engrip-
extension/mmglbdoopeimbdhemfkhkinddmkkdlch?hl=en)

\- [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/engrip-
tracke...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/engrip-
tracker/?src=search)

I still don't quite get what it does exactly, and why would i want to use it.

~~~
meetmranil
Hello, Application is working now. A minor issue with Azure hosting that got
fixed now. The main purpose of EnGrip is to turn every day learning
experiences into a shareable knowledge profile. You can refer to our 3-minute
pitch for more details:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_C45944onA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_C45944onA)

Thanks.

------
TekMol
"You need to install EnGrip extension - a browser button to capture your
online learning." \- No, thanks.

~~~
meetmranil
Thanks for the feedback. Please note that we do not capture any of your
browsing activity without your consent. What data reaches our servers is
completely under your control.

~~~
TekMol
You say so. But why would I believe you? And how would I know you are
competent enough to not mess up my privacy by mistake? And how would I be sure
this would not change in the future? Even browser extensions that start out
harmless often get bought for the purpose of spreading malware.

~~~
meetmranil
Good questions. I will attempt to answer them as well as I could.

1\. But why would I believe you? Because I personally don't like any software
doing this without my knowledge. But again my personal preferences are not
something that everyone has to believe. The browser extension can be read by
any techie with an exposure to javascript. So it is out in the public space
that could be confirmed by a few people.

2\. And how would I know you are competent enough to not mess up my privacy by
mistake? : To be honest I don't have an answer for this. "To err is human".
However data security is always a priority for us and will continue to be so.
We will put in best of our efforts to safeguard the data of our users.

3\. And how would I be sure this would not change in the future? : Any change,
if it happens, will be intimated to the users first. Only if they accept the
corresponding change will be applicable to that particular user. Definitely
done through setups and default option would be their original choice, not the
new implementation.

Also if a user decides to leave our application, we are building a feature
where they can take a backup of their data captured using EnGrip extension so
that they don't lose any data. After all, data is valuable.

Hope that helps.

Thanks.

------
meetmranil
Here is a link to the 3-minute video that talks about the idea behind the
product and future direction at a high level.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_C45944onA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_C45944onA)

Thanks.

